# Bandy's Foaling Thread - Round 2!



## Brody (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum, as I only discovered it online a few days ago, but I think I am addicted already. I have learned a lot from others posts and threads, and hope to gain some further insight by sharing my mare on this thread. I have a lot of experience foaling full size equines, but this will be only my second mini foaling. The first one was by this same mare, Bandy, eleven years ago.

'Bluemel's Bandy Beauty' (aka Bandy), my mare, is a 35" pinto and is bred to 'GRF Designer Starry Knight' (aka Knight) - who is a 29.5" black stallion. I have two potential breed dates to calculate from - as I bred her through two heat cycles. Since she came back into heat a second time, I assumed she didn't catch the first time and have been going off the last breed date - but due to her udder development and current size I am thinking she may have settled the first time and then had a false heat the second time... She is 17 years old and this is her second foal. She had her first foal 11 years ago when she was 6. Her two breed dates are 6/29/13 (which would make her 301 days today), and 7/21/13 (which would make her 279 days today). With her first foal she went 310 days, and so I am estimating a due date of either May 5th (first breed date) or May 27th (second breed date). 

She started bagging up a little over two weeks ago, I first felt a difference on April 10th, and her udders doubled in size over night this past Thursday (4/24). Her vulva has had no changes at all yet. I had the vet out for pre-foaling vaccinations and a check-up this past week and the vet estimated maybe 3 more weeks or so until delivery. So, based on the vet's guess and my mares udder development, I am now leaning toward the earlier due date and thinking I might have a foal in the next 1-2 weeks. I should also note that it is hard for me to go off of foaling signs from her previous foal, as she had almost no udder development with her first foal until the night the baby came. (Fortunately she is giving me a bit more warning this time)!

At this point, I would like to ask those of you much more experienced than me your opinions - does she look 1-2 weeks away from delivery to you? Also curious about others thoughts on size - as the stallion is about 6" shorter than the mare I'm expecting a smaller foal - and just curious as to size guesses people might have. Last, with the stallion being black do you think there is any chance of my mare's blue eyes being passed down to the foal?

Thanks all - and below you can see photos of my mare that were taken today (4/26).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2014)

Our much more experienced aunties will be a better gauge for you to tell how close she is . I even ask them what they think

But I wanted to say welcome and that your mare is a beauty

The blue eyes should be in my experience from your mares type of pinto breeding

so I would think yes she can pass that on. again others more knowledgeable than me with color

But again you choose a great place for help


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to you and Brandy - what a pretty girl, good brood mare type too! I would say that you may well be seeing a new baby in a couple of weeks or so looking at her udder development. Yes her actual tummy size isn't that large, but she is a good roomy mare and it may be a small foal if it takes after Daddy (do you have a picture of him that you can post or does he belong to someone else, in which case you will need their permission?).

Really happy to have you join us here, please join in with all the threads, also read the pinned threads at the top of the page (lots of useful info there) and keep those pictures of Brandy coming so we can help you watch for any changes.


----------



## Brody (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Anna, the stallion does belong to someone else. I believe I can share the link to their website, though, right? If that is permissible then I will do that, otherwise he can be found easily by simply doing a google search for his name.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Brody , welcome ! Looking forward to seeing your mare thru her final few weeks before foaling . It's great on here , I also had a lot more experience with full size foaling , but I have found this to be the biggest wealth of knowledge when it comes to the Miniature horse breeding world .

Best of luck with Brandy


----------



## Brody (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments, it's great to have some reassurance about her likely foaling date. I'll plan on updating some new photos every few days, unless there are bigger changes, then I'll update photos more frequently.

Also here's a link to the stallion. I didn't realize, but he is for sale now and listed on the lil beginnings sale board. He is the first guy shown (the all black). His sire (Fallen Ash Farms Designer Label) and Dam (GRF Royal Star Starlight Shadow) are both listed on allbreedpedigree.com

Link: http://www.lilbeginnings.com/saleboard/adsDetails.php?adid=64565&page=1&catid=&keyword=

As asked, I'll share a little bit more about our animals - I only have two horses at the moment (of course with the third one on his/her way in the next couple weeks). As I have two very young children we decided to wait before getting more again as I simply wouldn't have the time to devote to more right now. In a few more years we'll definitely be building up the farm



. So, we have Bandy and her long time companion, Buddy, who is a 17 year old large size mini gelding. I've had these two since they were weanlings (so a little over 16 years).

We have just a small farmstead right now with some chickens and a couple pygmy goats (who are actually both due to kid about the same time as Bandy foals) and our time consuming garden. Within the next couple years we are planning to relocate and upgrade to a bigger property and expand our numbers. So, our farm is at its beginning right now.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree Diane - a good looking little lad - cant wait to see what he and Bandy produce!


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking forward to following this thread...I just love foaling threads!! Beautiful mare and stud, can't wait to see what the baby turns out to be. (hopefully blue eyes!!!)


----------



## Brody (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, your thoughts on color have me hopeful! I don't have access to the studbook, but the stud's sire and dam are both listed on allbreedpedigree, and free to access. Below are the links to their pedigrees:

Stud's sire: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/fallen+ash+farms+designer+label

Studs dam: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/grf+royal+star+starlight+shadow

The dam's pedigree doesn't have any colors listed at all, but the sire's pedigree does - and included in there are a couple pintos and a black tobiano - so there is a bit of pinto coloring at least a few generations back.

Also, a brief update on Bandy - she is easily expressing milk now. It is still clear at this point, so I'll keep an eye out for a change. Her vulva and hind end have noticeably relaxed (pretty dramatic actually). I'll have to put some more photos later after I get some work done. Also, she spent most the day yesterday rolling and getting the baby into position. I went out and checked on her a couple times and her stomach was constantly changing shape - so I'm sure there was a lot of shifting going on yesterday.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome Brody & Bandy! I am not a breeder, but a stalker of the foaling threads... Learning a ton without having hands on experience. I also have 2 young children and we are starting slowly like you. The experienced people here will be your best friends. I simply love reading all of the questions and answers, and of course seeing the happy little bundles. Best wishes for a safe foaling!


----------



## Brody (Apr 29, 2014)

So a brief update.... as there isn't much to update right now. Bandy seems to be holding course for the moment and no real changes. Keeping a close eye on her and waiting for her milk to change. I was going to take some photos and update today, but I might have to wait until Thursday or Friday. We are getting a lot of rain right now - so I can't take the pictures outside, and I can't seem to get any decent pictures in the barn. I took a few but they are all pretty unclear - guess that's what happens when an iPad is your camera. So, as soon as we get a brief window of sunshine I'll get some more photos. Hopefully by then I'll have changes to update with!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2014)

Good luck Brody, Sending what left of the Sunshine down under to you.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome to you. I used to be a regular but have not let the mares breed now for the past few years so I don't come here very often anymore. Just want to say you are in good hands with these aunties although sometimes you will surely say "I will have one of whatever she is consuming." Long nights of waiting and watching tend to bring on delirium. Other than a great place for knowledge it is a great place for late night entertainment. Miss all you zany folks!

You were wondering about the size of the expected foal. I will say expect the unexpected. I have two full brothers in my herd. The sire around 31" and the dam is around 32" (Memphis and Faith). Aunties will likely remember JR who was my first born on the farm. He is around around 33" and then there was the last one, his little brother Elvis who is now 2 years old and would have to stand on his tippy toes to be 27".

So just dropped in to say hi to the aunties and good luck to you!


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

Hey Vickie - great to hear from you! As Diane says, it would be great if you could stick around and help us all through the rest of this foaling season. And YES a few updated pics would be fabulous.





Hows Bandy looking this morning - hopefully the weather will let you get some pics for us soon Brody.


----------



## Brody (May 1, 2014)

Photo update:

First, thanks for the comments. I guess, Vickie, your conclusion is that I'll just have to wait and see to figure out how big the foal will be



. We finally had a break in the rain so I brought Bandy out for some grazing and a few photos. Below are a series of photos from this afternoon. Her udder definitely looks larger, but milk is still clear and hasn't changed yet. She is also a lot more uncomfortable today - as I was brushing her she tried to bite me as a brushed her sides. She hasn't ever tried to bite before (in all 17 years that I've had her) - so she is obviously having some pretty severe discomfort in her abdomen. Otherwise she is doing well, and we just have to keep waiting. Any and all thoughts on how things are progressing are much appreciated!

- Also, I don't know how to get all the photos to appear upright. They are all correct and vertical before I upload them, but some of them turn horizontal once I publish the post :/


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2014)

I agree with Diane and think she has a little while to go yet (that's 'little' not 'long'!!) Baby needs to line up and her udder could fill a bit more so her teats separate. But she's making good progress and looking great.


----------



## Brody (May 6, 2014)

Photo Update:

So, she is coming along, but it feels like she is sure taking her time now. When she started making making her udder April 10th I was sure I'd be welcoming a baby within a couple weeks. Obviously, Bandy feels the need to let this baby take its time. Today she is at either day 289 or day 320 gestation. Her milk is still clear and hasn't changed at all yet.


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2014)

She certainly at the 320 days not the 289! Without reading back over all your posts,I am presuming that you have a safe stall ready for foaling, and you are stalling her at night? Now would be a good time to arrange some comfortable seating arrangement outside her stall - you really need to start thinking about watching her closely all night from now on - and make sure she is rarely out of sight of someone during the day. Things could move very fast at any time - a day or two or a few good rolls could line baby up and hey presto you are ready to go!! If one of my girls had a udder like that I wouldn't be leaving them for a second, even if it proved in the end that they still had another couple of weeks before they decided to give birth.


----------



## Brody (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, Anna, I've got her foaling stall all ready. She has an 8 ft X 16ft indoor stall that I have been locking her up in at night for the past few weeks now. During the day the stall opens up to a small corral, and then I usually let her out on the pasture for a couple hours a day for some grazing and exercise. Having an infant and a toddler I am currently well equipped with a video baby monitor so I fixed the camera in her stall a couple weeks back and have the monitor set up next to the bed. Between my wife and I, one of us is up every couple hours at night with the baby - so it makes it easy to just look at the monitor and check how Bandy is doing. So - she doesn't get too much privacy these days! I have been a little lax about keeping watch at night the last few days, but I think I'll have a renewed vigilence starting tonight. Fortunately I am currently working from home so I am keeping a close eye out. I'm grateful for that as we also have two pygmy goats that are due to kid at any time and now a hen that should be hatching out chicks in about a week. So, I think we are going to be overcome with all sorts of babies before long! It is making me a bit anxious, though, I was thinking about going to the miniature horse auction in Greencastle on Saturday - but as it is a couple hour drive I am not sure if I want to travel that far from home!


----------



## Brody (May 8, 2014)

Getting close! So, for a while this morning I thought the baby might be on its way as Bandy spent a good few hours getting up and down and and quite uncomfortable. At a couple points I was thinking she might be starting to labor. Things have calmed down for the past few hours - so I think she was just working on getting the baby into position. Her behavior today, though, has changed quite a bit so I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight! I let her out for a couple hours to graze and stretch her legs like I normally do. Today, however, she didn't roam too far and by the time I put her back in her corral she was quite sweaty. It is a bit warmer today than it has been, but I think she is working to get that baby shifted. I uploaded several photos, and I think they confirm what I am seeing looking at her. Her belly seems to have dropped. The photos from behind don't really show it, but her sides have definitely shifted. Also, her vulva is a lot more swollen and elongated. Last, her udder is larger but now not producing anything. For the last couple weeks she has had clear fluid easily milked out - today there is nothing - so changes are happening there too. I'm starting to get excited, but don't want to get too excited as it could easily be a few more days before baby comes.


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2014)

I would say that you have every reason to get excited - there are certainly changes going on! If she will let you peek just inside her vulva, then a change in colour from pale salmony pink to a deep red (if she is a mare that follows this change) will mean that you can be sure that baby will soon arrive!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 8, 2014)

I agree you are on the home straight, I can see definite changes in this last lot of pics. Best of Luck


----------



## Brody (May 9, 2014)

Well, I thought last night was going to be the night. She was up and down all night and I was certain a couple times she was starting to labor - but as soon as I would decide to go out and check on her in person, she would stand up and start eating and act like nothing was happening. So, I didn't get much sleep, and she is keeping me waiting. Hopefully she doesn't keep this up too much longer. Tonight we are supposed to have a big thunderstorm - so maybe baby will decide to make its entrance in the middle of the storm! I'm glad that we have a nice dry barn for all of this



.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

Thunderstorms are well known for starting the foaling proceedure! Any news?


----------



## Brody (May 10, 2014)

I wish I had news, but there is still no foal. I didn't get much sleep last night again, as Bandy is definitely spending more time lying down and is constantly up and down - so I have been watching her close. Her udder has continued to swell - I don't think it can get much bigger, but I guess we will see. At the moment she is just relaxing in the corral so who knows? I know it can't be too much longer, but I guess Bandy and the baby don't think I've missed enough sleep yet. If the rain lets up I'll go take a few more photos and post them a little later.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

LOL!! I think these girls thrive on our frustration!!


----------



## Brody (May 12, 2014)

Well, I am still waiting and waiting! Here are some new photos. To me the photos don't really look like she has changed much in the past few days. Her udder has definitely gotten bigger, but I think the photo of this is kind of deceiving compared to the last post. I think I am at the point of committing myself to a good week or more of no sleep and watching a horse all night!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 12, 2014)

I agree Lack of sleep coming up for you Brody. Good Luck Mate, better to be with her to help her get this foal safely on the ground.


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2014)

I think those teats could just separate a little more - could happen very quickly or maybe another day or two! So glad you are keeping a really close eye on her - the only safe, certain place to be when these little ones are due to foal is right alongside them. When you need matchsticks to help keep your eyes open, she will foal - and you will forget all about being tired!!


----------



## Brody (May 14, 2014)

So, I didn't think her udder could get much fuller, but apparently I was wrong. It is quite a bit bigger today as I think you can see in the photos. Also, as Anna suggested I started checking the inside of her vulva and it has turned a darker red - it was noticeable last night, but much darker this evening. I tried to get a photo of that, but none of those seemed to turn out. Also, she has been behaving a lot different today. I lock her inside at night, open her up to an outside corral during the day - and then also give her a couple hours out on the pasture as well. Today, though, she didn't ever come out of the barn... she never stepped foot in the corral, and when I opened the pasture she walked out for a few minutes and then headed right back inside. I am really hoping this change in behavior means the baby is coming tonight - but I'm not holding my breath!

On a positive note, though, we did welcome our first babies of the season last night and into today - we had 8 baby chicks hatch. Attached is a photo of the hen with 3 baby chicks poking their heads out - the rest are all hiding under her or in her wing feathers! I'm hoping this starts a trend and our foal and baby goats decide to make an entrance soon too!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2014)

Sounds as though tonight could well be THE night for you! Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Brody (May 15, 2014)

Well, I am hoping and praying we're in the home stretch. It is a little after 6AM here now, but starting about an hour ago Bandy started becoming quite restless, pacing her stall, nipping at her sides, and pawing at the door (which she never does). She has dug a pretty substanstial hole there this morning! All signs of the first stage of labor, so I went out and wrapped her tail, cleaned her all up, and put a fresh layer of bedding down in the stall. She calmed down quite a bit after I replenished her hay supply and nothing is happening at the moment so I came back inside and am watching her over the monitor. Behavior is all back to 'normal' at the moment, but if this isn't it then she is having a really convincing false labor. Hopefully I'll be posting again in a few hours with a a baby update, but I am still somewhat reserved in letting myself be convinced that the foal is actually coming.


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Brody (May 15, 2014)

Well, I've kept waiting and hoping there would be news, but she has decided to hold out. She has me completely stumped at this point. This morning she had EVERY indication listed in the book that she was in stage 1 labor. (Literally, I read through that section of my foaling book this morning and she had every single indicating factor listed in the book): Restless, pacing around, getting up and down and rolling constantly, nipping at her sides, waxed udder, digging in her stall... Then, by 9am all was quiet?! The foal was REALLY kicking, though, I don't think I have ever seen such violent kicks - portruding out the abdomen a couple inches (poor girl).

So, there was no foal today and at the moment it seems like things have digressed. Her udder had been huge and firm the last few days and now it is 'deflated' and squishy and no more milk coming at them moment. So, I am at a loss. I do think the baby really shifted around today as Bandy's sides are a lot flatter - but I think I am done trying to guess when it will happen :/

Attached are a few photos from today. As you can see her tail is still wrapped at this point. I just realized I didn't take an udder shot - so included are just the body shots. I ended up letting her out in the pasture for a couple hours around noon as she was obviously not doing anything exciting by that point.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2014)

Good Luck Mate , The main thing is you are with her for when she does decide its time.

Its Friday Morning here in Australia and Im tipping by the time I return to work Monday you will have a new addition to your family.


----------



## Brody (May 16, 2014)

Everything is still the same - no changes last night and still no baby. So, the wait continues!


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

These mares certainly like to play the waiting game!! Hope you dont have much longer to wait.


----------



## Brody (May 18, 2014)

Yes, you are correct in that there is still no announcement and yes I am very sleep deprived at this point! I promise that I will share an announcement with some photos whenever this little foal does decide to make an entrance! Attached are some photos - please excuse the mud! I was just bringing her in from the pasture and she loves to dig, role and splash in the stream and mud near the stream. I took the photos before brushing her as it was starting to get dark and wanted to make sure and get them while I still had light. The update, I think, is that we are back to square one! As I compare photos, her udder now looks the same as the previous photo I posted. Between that post and now her udder 'deflated', but has now filled back up. Otherwise, everything else is looking the same to me. I could be wrong, though, as I have spent so many hours staring at her at this point I'm beginning to lose my senses! Hopefully I'll have a baby announcement with my next post, but at this point I am still not going to hold my breath! It has now been 5 1/2 weeks since she first started filling her udder - so I am starting to conclude that none of the averages apply to her at this point.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2014)

Brody Im certainly far from the experienced on here but I can see a change in the side Pic you have posted from the last one . To me , It looks like she has dropped a little more. Diane, Anna What do you both think ?


----------



## Brody (May 20, 2014)

Well, here is another round of photos. We are still waiting, though perhaps less patiently



I think I am going to sleep for a month once this baby actually gets on the ground. I don't think I've ever had a mare be this tricky before!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2014)

Looks as tho those Nipples are starting to separate, wont be long Brody. Im hanging to see what she Produces (like you im sure)


----------



## misty'smom (May 20, 2014)

Hoping we see some baby pictures soon!!!! Looks like it could be anytime now!!


----------



## Brody (May 22, 2014)

Just a quick note to say I'm still waiting...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Brody (May 24, 2014)

Well, still no foal - but I thought I would update with some photos again. Today is gestation day 329 (assuming the first breed date) and it has been 6 weeks and a couple days since Bandy started to fill her udder, and a month since I started this thread. She has now gone a good two weeks beyond when I thought she would be foaling, as I was sure we would have a baby by the 10th of May. The photos are taken in the pasture at the end of turnout time today. I let my other mini out with her today as well - so he is the fellow hanging out in the background of a couple of the pics.


----------



## Brody (May 31, 2014)

Well, a week later and still waiting - so I guess we'll be having a June baby. At least I hope she doesn't hold out another month! Here are some updated photos from today. I don't notice any real drastic changes in comparison to the previous photos, but I think the only real change left is for her to have the baby! Milk consistency and color is still the same as it has been - sticky and white (but a diluted white, still not the final product).

Ugh - still can't figure out how to get the pictures straight. They are uploaded in the correct direction and then rotate when I add them to the post?


----------



## Brody (Jun 7, 2014)

Yet another week has past, and we are still waiting impatiently



. Here is another round of photos from today. When I first started the thread everyone (including me) seemed confident that I should calculate from her first breed date, which would put her at 343 days today. At this point, though, I am guessing she didn't catch until her final breed date, which puts her at 321 days today. Either way she has gone well beyond the 310 day gestation of her previous pregnancy as a maiden mare. Also, it has now been 8 weeks and a couple days since she began developing her udder. So, from her history and the photos over the past several weeks I guess the only logical conclusion is we have to wait longer!  I am not sure what she is waiting for, but I am looking forward to when I can sleep at night again and have a little foal here.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2014)

Her udder is def looking closer! Shouldnt be much longer now...


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 9, 2014)

She is looking very close! Can't wait!


----------



## Brody (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, it took a thunderstorm, full moon, and it being Friday the 13th to convince this baby to come out - but she is finally here! She was born about 3 AM this morning. I just missed the birth



, but got there probably ten to fifteen minutes after when she delivered the placenta. There were no further indications that tonight was the night as her udder and vulva were unchanged from the last photos I posted, and from when I last checked on Bandy last night around 10PM. We were still getting up every hour or so to check the monitor and see how she was doing (as has been our habit for the last several weeks!). Around 2AM there was no indication of anything happening - she was just standing there relaxing, and then when we looked a little after 3 there was a baby! Gratefully, everything went well and mama and baby are doing wonderfully. The baby was nursing within ten minutes after I got out there and she latched on and ate VERY well from both sides. We got the baby dried off, put down fresh bedding, treated the umbilical stump with some iodine, and I was about ready to get a soapy enema out when she decided to empty her bowel - so I decided to skip that step for now! So within the first two hours all the first little milestones have been accomplished (nursing, pooping, walking (and running and jumping), and bonding with mama. Bandy is still uncomfortable and keeps getting up and down, but otherwise is being a very attentive mama. The baby is almost identical to Bandy - a black and white tobiano! The only difference in coloring is that the baby's chest and top of her front legs are black, whereas Bandy's are white. Baby for sure has one blue eye (yay), and I'm am pretty sure two blue eyes. I couldn't get a clear enough look in the dim barn lighting to see for sure - so I will have to look closely in the light of day here in a few hours! Lastly, yes, I will post some pictures a bit later in the day once I have the chance to upload them, but I am feeling very blessed as we not only have a healthy and happy baby (and mama), but the baby came out exactly as I was hoping for (color and gender)!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats can't wait for pictures


----------



## Brody (Jun 13, 2014)

Here are some photos of our sweet little girl. The first one was taken shortly after she was born - I think the look on Bandy's face is quite expressive



, she is happy to have this little one too! The other few photos I took just a bit ago outside. They have a paddock to themselves, and both seem very content and happy. I don't think I could have ordered a more perfect baby - very happy. I measured her this morning too and she is 20.5 inches tall - no idea if that predicts how tall she might grow to...

Also, thanks Diane for the pointers. I actually did give Bandy some banamine, and she ended up calming down not long after I made the last posting. I also have some ivermectin on hand and was planning to take care of that this afternoon. I do appreciate your experience and guidance - it is really helpful!

Now, the only thing we really have left to do is figure out a name! At present, we don't have any ideas - so it may take a little while.

I am also excited to now be able to take out my gelding for some rides with my son. He does great out driving by himself, but I haven't wanted to leave Bandy home alone. She is quite content now that she has a little one to keep her company, though.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations Brody , she is a ripper


----------



## crystalsowner (Jun 13, 2014)

Soo cute. Im quite jealous. WTG mama, and you


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 13, 2014)

congratulations on your new very pretty little girl


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 14, 2014)

What a little cutie! Congrats!! So glad all went well and your foal is happy and healthy!


----------



## Brody (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks All! She is doing great, and here are a few more photos just because!


----------



## atotton (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats! Very cute little filly.


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2014)

what a gorgeous little filly! congrats! she is lovely!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 15, 2014)

CUTE!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh many congratulations on your fabulous little filly - what a pretty little girl, Bandy has done you proud, bless her! So glad it all went well - keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## Brody (Jun 17, 2014)

Questions and Photos...

Hi All, First here are a few more photos from today. The baby is still doing great, as is mom. Bandy has actually been very active since the baby came - she (Bandy) has surprised me with how much she plays with and runs with the foal. It has been great for both of them. Before Bandy foaled I was starting to get a bit anxious as she was getting so cresty and she has never done that before. She has always stayed quite slim and at a healthy weight. After just five days, though, there is a noticeable difference in the crest starting to shrink and hopefully it will eventually go away!

Onto a few of my questions that I would appreciate opinions and suggestions on. First, NAME suggestions are welcome - we still don't have any idea what we are going to name this baby. I hope to send off registration paperwork before too long, so we have to get a name figured out! Next, initially I was planning on just breeding the once and then being done, but for a few different reasons we have decided to breed Bandy back this year. (a. we love how the foal turned out so much we'd love a sibling, b. we had our second child this year and would love to have a second foal for the second kiddo, and c. d. e. and more reasons). Anyway, I have made arrangements to breed her to the same stallion as last year so next years foal will be a full sibling.

As I haven't bred a mare two consecutive years before, I thought I'd ask you all for thoughts. I am definitely skipping the foal heat (which should probably be starting any day now), but plan to breed during the next heat cycle in about three weeks or so. Is this when you all typically breed back, or do you wait an additional heat cycle? Bandy did have some minor tearing, so I will wait until that is completely healed - but otherwise is there any reason to wait longer? I will also be having the vet come out in about a week and a half for a reproductive exam to double check that Bandy is healthy and okay to be bred again. Is there anything else I should be mindful of? Bandy is currently 17 years old, this was her second foal, and we will definitely only be breeding her one final time for another baby next year (her third foal).

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 22, 2014)

Brody Cant help you with a name, I am glad to hear tho that you will be breeding her again. Especially seeing as tho a mare as lovely as Brandy, produces such gorgeous Foals as the little filly you now have.

My uncle currently has a 21yo broodmare in foal due late August. She has produced a lot of class racehorses in her time. She hasn't carried this one as well as previous ones. I think this is her 11th foal and will be her last. The vet came out not that long ago & advised my uncle that this should be her last foal.

Cant wait to hear what name you have chosen for your little Filly. Ill second Diane in saying I too cant wait to see another little "Beauty" born next year too.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Brody (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey All,

Thought I would do a one month update! Can't believe it has already been a month since I was agonizing over when the foal would get here! We ended up naming her Molly, and she has turned into quite the friendly and playful little thing! Also, Bandy has been cleared to breed again and we now have the stallion back at our place as well. Just waiting for Bandy to come into standing heat - which should hopefully be in the next few days.

Meanwhile, here are a few photos I took this morning.


----------



## Brody (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are a few more pics. The last couple have my whole 'herd' in them. I put my gelding back in with them about a week ago and they have been doing great together. In the one photo you can see Molly (the foal) stealing a bit of hay from my geldings mouth



. I am glad he is so good with her so we can safely keep them all together.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 11, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2014)

soooo cute!!!


----------



## Brody (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for the nice comments. Thought I would drop in to share one quick photo/experience from today. If you look in the photo you can see a bear making his way across our place! The horses were going crazy, and so I went out to check on them. I thought there might be a dear or fox - as they pass through regularly - but instead I found a black bear. The bear tested the fence (which I am grateful is electric and was actually turned on, as I usually have it off when I am home) and then quickly left after getting zapped. The horses and I are still a bit wound up over it! We have been here for four years now and this is the first bear I have ever seen... Glad it was uneventful, though, and everyone is safe!

On the foaling front - Bandy has been in standing heat for a couple days now and very receptive of the stallion- so I am hopeful that we will be a go for another foal next year


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

A Bear - Very happy we don't have those in Oz.

Best of luck with brandy taking to the stallion,


----------



## Brody (Jul 22, 2014)

Question for you all... At what age do you usually first trim your foals? Molly's legs are straight and not toed out or in - so there is no corrective trimming needed (which would be reason to intervene early). So I was just curious about when you started with regular hoof care and trimming? I am in the process of moving my horses on 'track' full time - following the "Pasture Paradise" model - so they get a lot of regular wear on their hooves and I only end up needing to rasp and reshape a little every 4-6 weeks. I don't know if I should add Molly to the regimen quite yet or just let nature takes its course for a few months. All thoughts and experience is much appreciated!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree - any early attention to leg and foot handling is always a good idea. Slow and steady, make it a game and dont keep hold more than a few seconds to start with to give them a chance to learn about 'balance'. You may just need to rasp a little off the toes or heels as time goes passed, and find that that is all that is needed until regular farrier check become necessary - from appox weaning onwards if not needed before.


----------



## Brody (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you Diane and Anna for your responses. I have spent a lot of time handling her feet and legs so she is comfortable with that - I was just thinking I was intervening too earlier by trimming now. However, it sounds like that is what you both do - so I will plan on trimming her a bit this weekend - probably just rasping off the pointed toes to help balance her out a bit. Thanks again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2014)

Ooooooooo yes please!


----------



## Brody (Jul 26, 2014)

Just saw both of your responses - I am overdue for taking new photos. I will try to manage that tomorrow, or definitely by Monday! Also, I managed to get her feet trimmed yesterday - didn't take too long, she did well, and her feet look MUCH better!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

gosh a bear how terrifying! I'm with you on that one Ryan, very glad the only bears we have hear are in Zoo's and I don't think theres many there either haha

she is gorgeous! can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## Brody (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks all - still haven't managed to get out to take some photos. We had some crazy rainstorms the past couple days (flash flood right through our property yesterday... that hasn't every happened before). Fortunately we got the horses all up in the shelter which is on high ground before the rain got too bad and the flooding started - well, they managed to move themselves to the shelter once the down poor started



- and then I safely locked them in! Fortunately no damage other than a LOT of debris washed into the yard. Tomorrow is supposed to clear up, so hopefully I can get out there and clean up a bit and get some photos to share.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2014)

Me too ? stay safe


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2014)

how scary! I will happily take some of the rain off your hands  lol

I just don't want the flooding ok? can you organise that for me? hehe


----------



## Brody (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, finally - here are some updated photos from this morning. Most of them ended up with her nose right in the camera



. She is always right at my heal whenever I walk in the pasture now so it is hard to get a good photo from a distance, but there are a few!


----------



## Brody (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2014)

She really is such a pretty girl, so well marked! Thanks for the pics - I know what you mean when you say it's difficult to get good pictures of those babies that just love to get "close up and personal" as Diane puts it. LOL!!


----------



## Brody (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey,

Just checking in. Our little one, Molly, is almost 10 weeks old now! I am also pretty confident that Bandy is in foal again for next year (as she didn't come back into heat after being bred). Her last breed date was July 21st. So, based on her gestation from this past year (323 days) - her due date would be June 9th next year. All factors will be the same (same stallion, same everything), so hopefully this will be a pretty accurate guess on due dates! I will have her checked by the vet to confirm pregnancy when she is about 5 months along (this December). This will be when Molly gets her first vaccinations at 6 months of age, so I'll have the vet palpate Bandy at the same time to make sure she is pregnant. I'll be sure to post at that point with a confirmation!

Also, I finally managed to get Molly's paperwork taken care of for registration, and so I thought I would post a few photos that we took when trying to get the required shots for the registration paperwork.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2014)

She really is growing up beautifully - those pics are great! Now looking forward to next year to see her 'double' appear!


----------



## Brody (Dec 15, 2014)

Time for an update. Miss Molly is six months old, and now weaned. She is doing well and weaning was easy as she was more attached to my gelding than she was to her mother! I was having some issues with Bandy losing weight (as I posted on the other forum about a month ago), she is not completely back to where I want her - but she is definitely looking better, and now that the foal is completely weaned she should be in great shape soon.

The vet was out today, and confirmed that she is definitely in foal - so we get to do it all over again, and hopefully end up with a little one just as beautiful as Molly



. Hopefully this time there won't be as much guessing as there was last year - as there was only 1 breed date, and all other factors are the same as last year - same stallion, and of course same mare



. With Molly, Bandy delivered at 323 days gestation. Her last breed date this year was July 21st. So, her current due date should be June 9th, 2015. I will, of course, add more photos and posts as time gets closer.

For reference, here are a few shots of Bandy from today. She looks a bit out of it as she was still recovering from sedation when the vet palpated her and floated her teeth. I don't think it will be a good photo to compare to in the future, though, as it's hard to make out any body shape under all that fur!

Also, a few photos of Molly. She's a bit muddy - because, she loves the mud! There's plenty of dry paddock area for her to roam around on and a nice dry run-in shelter, but she always heads straight for the mud!


----------



## Kim P (Dec 15, 2014)

She is so pretty


----------



## Brody (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks all.... Definitely wishing for another filly, but just so I don't have to pay to geld the colt



. Other than that it really doesn't matter, and will be quite happy with whatever we are blessed with. The biggest thing I am hoping for is a healthy foal that matches Molly (at least in size - if not color), so that we can have a nice little team in another 4 years or so



.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 15, 2014)

I cant believe how much she has turned out like her mum.





Typical horses , the muddiest most dirtiest place in the paddock is always the best.





Really glad to hear she is putting weight back on. !!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome back Brody - really looking forward to sharing the excitement of a second Bandy foal with you. Cant believe how like her Momma Molly looks, what a pretty girl! And yes, we have a few mud larks too LOL!!


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 16, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Brody (Jan 24, 2015)

Snow Update



. We still have a long while before baby arrives (due June 9th), but I thought I'd continue with monthly updates. We are currently buried in snow, and last year's foal - Molly - seems to really be enjoying it! Bandy is doing great at this point, and has put back on all the weight I was hoping she would. She looks and feels very healthy now. Molly has been weaned for almost a couple months now - so I recently put them all back in together. Bandy won't let her think about trying to nurse, and Molly still acts more attached to my gelding, so I feel good about having them all in the same pasture again. The first couple pictures are from a few weeks ago when it was REALLY cold (highs were around -10F), so they all got blankets for the fews days of extreme cold. We're now back to normal winter temps (with highs in the 20s and 30s), so the blankets are back off, but the snow has been falling. We got another 3-4 inches last night, so I took some photos this morning while out doing chores. It's not too deep yet, so Molly is loving running around in it, but we're supposed to get another 4-5 inches on Sunday - so she might like the barn more at that point!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking Good Brody,

Good to hear she is back to her normal weight


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 26, 2015)

Shedding the pounds isnt always easy. Good to hear she is back to her norm weight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2015)

How is the young lady travelling with her pregnancy ? Has she kept her weight on since trying a few new things with her feed ?

Looking forward to seeing some new pictures when you have a chance


----------



## Brody (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Ryan,

Thanks for the message and sorry it has been so long since I updated. I keep thinking, "I'll wait until the snow clears and then get some nice photos" - well, we got a few more inches yesterday



. It is supposed to be done already!

I will get out in the next few days and get some photos though. Bandy is doing great, weight is about perfect and her belly has been noticeably growing the last few weeks. Just tonight I noticed a little change in her udder - so she should be about right on schedule for the June 9th due date. Last year she started bagging up around the same time (about 10 weeks before delivery). She has also FINALLY started to shed - with our crazy winter I've been wondering if my horses were ever going to shed. So, she looks a little patchy now - but should be looking slick within a couple weeks! I'll try to get photos posted in the next few days.


----------



## Brody (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Here are some photos of Bandy as well as her foal from last summer, Molly. This is the first day that their pasture has not been covered in snow. The melt has finally arrived! Unfortunately it also reveals all the cleaning up that needs to be done that the snow camouflaged all winter. In a week or two once the ground is dry enough I'm going to borrow the neighbors tractor and get their small paddock and pasture back into good, clean shape! So until then, please excuse the mess - and rest assured they have a nice, clean, straw-filled shelter always open to them



.

Bandy always sheds out very well to a nice clear, show quality coat. She is still in the process of shedding and you can see the pile of hair I just brushed off her in a couple of the photos. Can't wait until the shedding is done and hair and mud season passes! I think I am going to clip my gelding this year so I don't have to wait for him to shed - he takes several months most years before all his winter coat is gone!

Anyway, here are the photos - Bandy just started developing an udder this past week. The photo doesn't look like much of anything yet, but it is different than it was a week ago. Last year she took a good 10 weeks to fill her udder, so I think she is right on track for her June 9th due date. I don't know how noticeable it is in the photos, but her belly isn't definitely bigger than it was last year at this time - so I'm guessing she'll get quite a bit bigger this year than she did with Molly last year!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 5, 2015)

Such a cute mom and daughter pair


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2015)

She looks great and don't stress about the pasture , We all have pasture that needs attending.

Is she bred to the same stallion again this year ? it will be interesting to see if this baby looks like her as much as Molly does


----------



## Brody (Apr 18, 2015)

It has been a couple weeks so I thought I would update again. Bandy is at day 272 today, and is looking right on track. She was around 270 days last year when I first started this thread - so from this point on I should have some great reference photos from last year



. Looking back and comparing she looks to be very similar in her udder development, but looking bigger in the belly. The other difference is she has a lot more hair this year than last... the long winter means the winter hair is sticking on longer, but hopefully she will be all slicked out soon



. First, here are six photos from today (day 272) - right after giving her her daily brush and grain ration.









Next, here are the photos from my first post last year (~ day 270). If you want to see the individual photos better you can look at the very first post in my thread.




I'm starting to get excited, but still have seven weeks or so to go!


----------



## Brody (Apr 18, 2015)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Is she bred to the same stallion again this year ? it will be interesting to see if this baby looks like her as much as Molly does


Yep, the same stallion as last year - so this foal will be a full sibling to Molly.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm looking forward to your baby as well. Bandy is looking good...

So when are you actually expecting this baby?


----------



## Brody (Apr 19, 2015)

Baby is expected around June 8th - so a little while off yet. I'm hoping s/he ends up being a good match to his/her sister so that they can be put together as a team in a few years. Fingers crossed!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2015)

Team, team - Yay, Yay!! I'm always for pairs and teams! And I know the feeling (s) well. I love having "matched" pairs... Mine are sometimes so closely "matched" that they need nametags on now for others to tell them apart, LOL






And yours is due about 1 week before mine are due. These will be the first foals for our Jr stallion.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

A team would be cool.. It would be pretty awesome if this baby comes out with the same color and pattern


----------



## Brody (Apr 27, 2015)

Another update for Bandy - today is day 281. It seems like every time I go out to check on her she just keeps getting bigger! The first four photos are from today (day 281).









These next four photos are again from last year when she was at day 280.






Other than still being furrier this year, she is looking right on track to where she was at last year (Very grateful I started a thread last year and can compare this year!

Last, here are a few just because shots of my other two. I shaved my gelding about a week ago - as he takes forever to shave and it is a bit of a pain to deal with the winter fur for 2 months every time we hook him up to go for a drive. He has his 'nit impressed' expression going on in the photos because I had just let Bandy out in the pasture for the day and to get her grain ration and he didn't get to join her! Also included is a couple shots of Molly - Bandy's foal from last year She hasn't even started to shed yet :/ - so she is still a big ball of fur!







I'll try and update again in a week or so.


----------



## Brody (May 2, 2015)

Questions:

Hi All, I have a couple questions for you. Bandy is about 5 weeks away from foaling so I spent today getting my foaling kit put together and reviewing dystocia's and preparing for delivery. Also, I was finally able to get mare/foal feed in for her so I can switch her from the grain she has been on to the new feed. I've been trying to get the mare/foal feed from the feed store for the last couple of months, but they haven't got it in - or they supposedly ordered it and it didn't show up in the shipment, and other supposed reasons as well



. Anyway, finally got it today



so I have a question about it too.

Question 1: Feeding Mare/Foal Feed. The Mare/Foal feed I got is Purina Omolene 300 (based of recommendations and preferences I read in other threads here). My mare is 36" and I'm estimating around 350lbs. Based on the feeding instructions (http://purinamills.com/horse-feed/products/omolene-300-growth-horse-feed/) I am figuring I need to feed ~ 3.5 lbs./day - which I am estimating at around 8 cups/day. Does this seem right? And, for others that have fed this how many cups/day did you feed? I don't have a scale to weigh it out, so I'm going to estimate weight to cups/day! Any thoughts would be helpful.

Question 2: In preparing my foaling kit and reading about dystocias I came across the following excerpt about neonatal isoerythrolysis:

The foaling kit list says to include a "Plastic Cup - to mix together about 1/2 teaspoon of the colostrum with a few drops of umbilical cord blood.(or one drop of blood to one drop colostrum). If the mixture separates, do not let the foal drink. Call the vet. The foal could die after drinking the colostrum due to a condition called neonatal isoerythrolysis (aka jaundice) If the mixture does not separate, all is well. This condition will not show up the first time a mare and stallion produce, but only on their subsequent breedings." (source: http://iamranch.com/minifoalingkit.htm).

My question is if anyone is familiar with this, or can teach me anything further about it. I had never heard of it before, and after reading this and then researching a bit further, my mare is 'more' likely to be at risk with this pregnancy as it is a second pregnancy with the same stallion. As a precaution I plan on following the steps mentioned in the quote, but other than this one website I couldn't find any further information about doing this test for the illness and how accurate it is. I'm also thinking it is likely rare, but it's just one new thing I'm reading about now and so - of course - worrying about it! Thanks in advance for any comments and thoughts.


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2015)

I have a chart for feeding miniatures Purina feeds, I think it used to be on their website, but either no longer is, or just really hard to find. I'll see if it'll attach.

Purina -MiniatureHorseFeedingRecommendations.pdf

I believe the chart lists Omolene 200 for pregnant and lactating minis, but the 300 will be just fine in the same amounts (which they have rather light weights listed).

Is your mare an easy keeper or a hard keeper? Knowing will help determine how much she might need of the Mare/foal feed (if she's an easy keeper, there are minimal amounts listed at the bottom of the tag usually, that will give her the nutrients without excessive calories); my easy keeper mares, I just added a cup of mare/foal feed to their regular ration, rather than completely changing them over, but since I have several horses, having a couple different bags of feed open isn't an issue.

Omolene is a textured feed, so I'm not sure how it weighs up. I know with pelleted feeds, 1 cup is about 5-6 oz, so about 1/3#. So 3.5# of most pellets would be 10.5 cups; many textured feeds weigh up slightly lighter than pellets, so would likely be more cups per pound.


----------



## SummerTime (May 2, 2015)

I bought a cheap scale at Walmart in the kitchen stuff department, it worked great for weighing all my different a feeds for all my different farm animals... Chickens, pigs, goats, minis and regular sized horses.

I use it for all kinds of stuff now even tho I don't have any animals anymore (besides husband, 2 boys and 2 tiny dogs lol). My husband keeps stealing it for his beer making grains...

So it might be worth $10 to know accurately what your giving her.


----------



## Brody (May 2, 2015)

Thanks! I probably should just go get a scale! And thanks Chanda - I was hoping you might have some insight. It seems like anytime someone posts about a feeding regimen you have a lot of good information to offer. That chart is really helpful, wish I would have found that before searching so diligently for the Omolene 300, as the 200 is much easier to come by.

My mare is a very easy keeper - but right before weaning her foal last year she did lose some weight and was starting to get thin. She is in great weight now and very healthy/easy to manage. So for now I just want to supplement with the Omolene for the nutrients, but once the foal is 3 months old or so I'll probably increase the amount so that her weight doesn't suffer like last year and she stays healthy. So, I'm thinking - based on the chart you gave - that I'll probably give ~ 1.5 lbs. a day for now, and then up it significantly when the foal is a couple months old. Thanks again!


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2015)

Just watch how she does and keep an eye on whether she losing or gaining. If you look at the tag or perhaps I saw it on the website, I think they say the absolute least amount to give is like .3#/100# body weight, so for her size that would be just over #1; which might be a good place to start, then once nursing increase to the 1.5#. Just remember make all feed changes slowly over at least 1 week.


----------



## Brody (May 5, 2015)

Hi All,

First - thanks for your comments and help! I think I will be following the advice given and gradually transitioning Bandy to ~ 8 cups/day over the next week or more. Then I'll just watch her from there and adjust!. Thanks Diane for your comment about the neonatal isoerythrolysis. I assumed it was probably a rare thing, and since you never encountered it in your years of experience I do feel much better about that concern. I will likely do the test just because!

Beyond that, today is day 289 and Bandy is progressing quite well (expecting delivery around day 315-325). I got sick of shedding hair this past week, and our temperatures jumped up from the 60s to the 80s, so I decided to go ahead and body clip everyone. They look much better, and Bandy looks much happier as well - not near as hot! Hear are a few photos of her from this morning while out on the lead line enjoying some fresh grass.







And, here are a few of Molly (Bandy's foal from last year. She looks so different and grown up after being clipped - and a LOT more like her momma


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 5, 2015)

Looking good!! And how spoiled are they to have their own swing!! LOL


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

Very spiffy with there hair cuts


----------



## Brody (May 16, 2015)

Bandy is 300 days today, and progressing quite well. The first four images below are from today, and the second set of four images are from last year when she was at three hundred days gestation. They look pretty comparable, but her udder is looking a little more developed to me this year, thoughts? I just set up the camera to watch her at night (it's a baby monitor so sorry no wifi cam). I also have the milk testing strips this year and will be trying them out probably early next week and will then report on that as well!

Four photos from today (300 days gestation):









Here are the four photos from last year at 300 days gestation:


----------



## SummerTime (May 16, 2015)

Wow she has a great udder going for you!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 17, 2015)

She's looking good.

It's so fun to go back and see the pics from last time! You have great shots of her both then and now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 17, 2015)

Looking Good Brody,

Didn't think it would be possible for her to look anymore like her mumma, I stand corrected


----------



## Brody (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the comments all! Great to see you're back Ryan - was wondering where you were at!

Yes, Molly is looking more and more like Bandy. Bandy was actually about a year old when I got her - I'll have to do some searching and find some pics of Bandy as a yearling to compare the two of them - hadn't thought of that! Not sure when I'll get around to that, though, as Bandy's photos are in a box somewhere - taken back before the days of digital cameras



.

Also, yes, Bandy's udder is looking pretty big this year. Last year her udder was about the size it is now when she foaled, but then got much bigger as she nursed. When the vet came out for a check around the time I was weaning Molly he remarked on how big the udder was, saying she was looking more like a dairy cow than a mare



- good to know she gets a good milk supply, though.

Last, I used the milk testing strips for the first time tonight. I'm confident that I still have at least 2 weeks or so to go, but the box suggested beginning to test a couple weeks before the due date so that it is more apparent when the strips start to change color. So, I followed directions and the milk strips confirmed that we aren't that close to foaling yet. So, patience for another couple weeks!


----------



## Brody (May 20, 2015)

We have a baby!!! Foal arrived at 8:29pm this evening!!! Wasn't really expecting it, but Bandy has been acting a bit different the past couple days so I've been keeping and eye on her. I did the milk test strips around 6:30pm, and the result clearly stated NOT in foaling range - hmmm. So, came in had dinner, put the kids to bed and then looked at the monitor to see Bandy getting up and down and acting strange. At first I thought she was maybe just rolling to get baby in position, then a minute later it was clear she was straining. Grabbed the foaling kit and headed out and the front legs were just coming out. Two quick pushes later (maybe a total of a minute) the foal was out and the placenta followed. I had to end up ripping the umbilical cord as it didn't break. Foal was up and roaming around within 20 minutes and at the moment is still trying to figure out the nursing thing. I came in for a quick break and to make an update, and will be heading back out to make sure she nurses. Oh, and yes - it is another FILLY. I will post some pics tomorrow, but she looks almost identical to both her mom and her big sister. Markings are a little bit different, but nearly the same except for a great little black spot on her back! Today was gestation day 304!!! So, this baby was an early arrival, but appears to be doing great!

Also, I've been trying to get the vet out for about 3 weeks now for vaccinations, but they've been so backed up they haven't been able to get here yet. Well, they called earlier this evening (before the foal arrived) and scheduled to come tomorrow! So, while I would have preferred to have the vaccinations done 3 weeks ago, I now have the vet coming tomorrow for a regular visit and can give the foal a good, thorough examination! So, that worked out very well! I'm going to head back out now and keep an eye till the baby starts nursing, and probably won't be back on until tomorrow afternoon sometime!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2015)

Congratulations Brody and Bandy of course.





Another filly is just wonderful and cant wait to see some Pics. Had a small feeling that we may see another replica of Bandy.

Congratulations again am stoked for you


----------



## chandab (May 21, 2015)

You might want to call the vet office in the morning and let them know you have a new one on the ground (if they don't already know), just in case they don't typically carry those supplies on the truck (although you'd think they would in the spring, you just never know).

congrats! can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2015)

Well done Bandy!! Another filly - many congratulations!


----------



## Brody (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Here are a couple photos from last night. I'm sure I'll have more and better photos to share in the next couple days - but this is what I have for now



. The vet was out about an hour ago and overall everything is looking good. The foal - Mabel - has a bit of straightening out to do, but the vet and I are not overly concerned at this point. Her front legs are slightly knock-kneed and ligaments are loose so they bend backward as well, but should hopefully straighten up in the next couple of weeks as she grows and her muscles strengthen. The vet said she was fairly confident she would straighten out all by herself in the next 2-3 weeks, so I'll just keep a close eye on her.

The first photo is from about 15 minutes after she was born and before she had fully stood up:




This second photo is from a couple hours later once she had found her feet:


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2015)

She is just lovely


----------



## Brody (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, and thanks for the photos Diane. Mabel is 9 days old now and her legs look perfect! Very happy with how quickly they strengthened and how well they straightened out.

A couple days ago my wife took some great photos of the horses, and so I thought I'd now share some of my favorites. First are a couple photos of Molly - Bandy's filly from last year who is now almost a year old. She is coming along great and everyday I am more and more happy with how she is turning out - both in terms of appearance/confirmation and in terms of temperament. Here she is:





Then, here is baby Mabel. She is 9 days old today, but 7 days old in these photos. She is doing great, and going to be a perfect future match to her sister for a team. Molly was 20.5" at birth and Mabel was 21" - a little bit taller, but they should mature within 1-2 inches of each other... so I'm excited about their prospects a few years from now. Here's Mabel:













I put the whole 'herd' together yesterday for the first time and today for a couple hours again and they are doing great. I'll gradually increase their together time over the next few weeks, and hopefully get some good photos of them together soon. It is fun and funny looking out in the pasture and seeing Bandy, Molly, and Mabel. They are so similar in color that it looks like I have the same horse in sizes small, medium, and large. My poor gelding Buddy stands out now being a a red roan and not matching the black/white theme going on in the pasture beside him


----------



## SummerTime (May 30, 2015)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## Brody (May 30, 2015)

Haha, no we are done breeding. Initially the plan was only ever to have one, but decided to breed a second time to get a team and so that Molly (baby #1) would always have a companion as my other two are getting older (18 &19 years old). I also miss having Bandy as my main driving horse. My gelding goes great, but has always been very stubborn. Bandy on the other hand is ALWAYS a gem and does anything and everything asked of her. I am looking forward to getting her driving again. We are also at max capacity for our herd. They are on about 1 acre of pasture, and I don't want to overcrowd with any more! We are, however, hoping to relocate (for work) in the next several months to year and will definitely be buying a place with more acreage with the next move. For the moment, though, we are a closed herd!



(Although my vet doesn't believe me when I tell him that).


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2015)

Wow! Mabel looks great! I so didn't catch that she had her left foreleg black all the way down to her hoof. Don't think i've seen too many tobiano patterned horses that were solid dark colored on their legs when they had that much body white.

Teams are great! I need to start working with more of our babies to get them going. Have several fillies that need to be worked (1 pair are only 1/2 sisters - but match very, very well and have always been together since birth). The 2 yr old gelding will start getting worked this summer - for now he's much smaller than his full brother - but think he'll mature closer to his brothers' size for working as a pair - we'll see.

Keep the great pics coming and would love to see your new place when you start setting it up for your horses.


----------



## Brody (Jun 20, 2015)

One month old today - so I thought I'd share a few photos! I ended up clipping Mabel - as we have had continued rain (and mud), and she always chooses to lay in the mud. Her mom and sister stay nice and white, and she is constantly brown! So, I clipped her to prevent any more mud clumps that could lead to sores! Here are a couple pics from her 'photo shoot' for registration paperwork. I don't know about the rest of you, but it seems to take 50 pictures to get a few good ones that meet the requirements for the registration paperwork!





Here are a couple other photos of her, her big sister Molly, and mama Bandy:


----------



## SummerTime (Jun 21, 2015)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 21, 2015)

Love the photos Brody


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 24, 2015)

Great pictures, reminds me of a herd of zebras. Everyone blends together perfectly


----------



## Kim P (Jun 26, 2015)

Pretty!


----------

